# Hard drive mounting position, does it matter?



## vbx (Mar 12, 2010)

Horizontal, sideways, horizontal but upside-down, right side up?  Does it matter?


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 12, 2010)

Nope, you can mount them any way.

Edit: Just give them air flow and make sure they won't fall to the bottom of the case, so to say.  Go boom is not good for them.


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 12, 2010)

My hard drives prefer being mounted missionary.  They're kinda boring like that.  

Viper's on it; don't matter.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 12, 2010)

Whatever you do, DO NOT mount them horizontal!  The angular momentum generated from the disc drives will slow down the earth's rotational field and cause it to be winter in July.


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 12, 2010)

So THAT"S what happened to the southern hemisphere.


----------



## stevednmc (Mar 12, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT mount them horizontal!  The angular momentum generated from the disc drives will slow down the earth's rotational field and cause it to be winter in July.





Well, that sure would solve that pesky global warming problem wouldnt it?!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2010)

if you put it upside down it spins backwards and all your data turns inside out.



Srsly, do whatever. just dont move it while its in use.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 12, 2010)

I actually mounted mine on a spintable going 7200 RPM in the opposite direction.  The opposite forces work perfectly to increase my read and write speeds to well over infinity because of the strange loophole in newtonian mechanics.... awesomesauce


----------



## vbx (Mar 12, 2010)

I mounted the WD HD sideways and when windows was installing the driver for it, a pop up menu said, "Error, please install the drive in the correct horizontal position.  Windows will shutdown 60 seconds.  Please save all important documents and close all applications.


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> if you put it upside down it spins backwards and all your data turns inside out.



 this


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 12, 2010)

As long as you mount it level - be it horizontal, vertical, inside-out, downside-up, right-side-right or whatever - it's OK.


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 17, 2010)

got some good laughs in this haha


----------



## jaydeee (Mar 18, 2010)

Like other people I just mount it based on the casing arrangement 
Never bother myself of any other position 

but some ideas here may be relevant.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

and heres what happens to hard drives, should you mount them upside down.








kidding, my digital camera died.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> and heres what happens to hard drives, should you mount them upside down.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/Capture576.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow


----------



## D007 (Mar 25, 2010)

I wouldn't put it upside down, because dust settles on top of things.
A HD isn't really something you want a lot of dust settling in.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 25, 2010)

I remember testing HD positioning about 5 or 6 years ago on some IDE 3.5  drives and on some of the older harddrives they tested better in a certain position..nothing drastic but it was consistent on the drives that were affected...I have also retrieved data from HD that were spanked by changing the position (very rare and maybe coincidental)


----------

